# PS Store Problem



## SchnickschnackSack (13. Februar 2018)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

Falls ich in das falsche Forum schreibe, bitte ändern.

Wollte fragen ob ihr im Store auch Probleme habt. Mit den Rubriken, Spiele unter 5 und 10? 
Bzw. Ob eure PS4/Pro auch seit dem letzten Update im Interface, ab und zu Ruckelt oder sich aufhängt?

LG


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2018)

Die UI ist bei mir schon seit dem vorletzten "Hotfix" teils unperformant.


----------



## SchnickschnackSack (13. Februar 2018)

Naja wenigstens bin ich ned alleine mit dem Problem.


----------

